# I feel dumb, but I need help.



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

OK, I went out yesterday to change the oil in the Altima, I changed it in my Sentra last weekend, and my moms Maxima before, so I'm not totally clueless. I got under the car and was familiarizing myself with it, and haev a problem. I can't find the damned oil filter... I looked everywhere under that car and I don't see it anywhere. I'm quite sure I'm looking right at it, and just not seeing it, or is it hidden somewhere? Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## southlady214 (Mar 25, 2003)

2.5 or 3.5?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe Mr. Popo has a 2.5.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Not sure on a 2.5 but it has got to be there look again.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

its on the front of the engine between the crank pully and drive/axle shaft.
may want to take the front passanger tire off, remover the plastic inner fender cover for easyer access
hope this helps


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Found it. I don't think it could be in a more screwed up location, though.


----------

